# Could anyone tell me the ingredients of Crown Royale Bodifier?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

First, why are you getting this?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

A pet is unlikely to need a texturizing spray?


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I don’t know the ingredients, but I’ve purchased it for show grooming a clumber spaniel, and a lot of my friends swear by it. I also love how other crown royale products work ok the corgi that I show, and trust their products as good quality and safe. However, if you’re just doing a pet groom, I don’t see why she’d need bodifier?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I thought I had a bottle so was going to take a photo of the ingredients for you but it appears I have ALL their products except bodifier... must've tossed it last clean of goods...


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

She isn't a pet (not sure where that came from), she is my show dog. I am needing a product to add to her spritz before blowing out. We have a three day show coming up.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> I thought I had a bottle so was going to take a photo of the ingredients for you but it appears I have ALL their products except bodifier... must've tossed it last clean of goods...


Thanks for looking


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Gotcha! So- I did used to use it- I was careful to always wash the dogs well, I don't like leaving product on them, though to my memory, this stuff is meant to leave in and prevents breakage. I think if you plan to just bathe/dry and then spritz the other days of the show, it might get heavy after that first day.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> Gotcha! So- I did used to use it- I was careful to always wash the dogs well, I don't like leaving product on them, though to my memory, this stuff is meant to leave in and prevents breakage. I think if you plan to just bathe/dry and then spritz the other days of the show, it might get heavy after that first day.


I am trying to plan what to do in terms of bathing without putting us both over the edge! This is our first show, and unfortunately coincidentally it's a big one. I'd rather it hadn't worked out that way, but I rarely get weekends off and there aren't many shows within 4 hours of where we live. She will be 9 1/2 months old.

So far the plan is to get her tidied up, bathed and blow dried by a professional on the Wednesday, and leave for the show on Thursday. There is a match that afternoon that i'd like to make. I am so worried about bathing her fully in case I undo all of the good that the professional has done.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I bathe mine every day of a show -


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Gotcha! So- I did used to use it- I was careful to always wash the dogs well, I don't like leaving product on them, though to my memory, this stuff is meant to leave in and prevents breakage. I think if you plan to just bathe/dry and then spritz the other days of the show, it might get heavy after that first day.


This is why I asked "why" it was being used.

Show dogs are bathed often, so even if they are not bathed directly after show, they are very least bathed on a monthly basis so stuff like bodifier doesn't have a chance to really build up and irritate skin. I mean it is diluted quite a bit when you use it, but there's still a likelihood of it building up if the dog is always getting spritzed and not getting bathed.

I have a bottle somewhere - will try to get a pic....

For showing - the dogs should be bathed the day before showing at least. Why? Because you are competing against dogs handled by pros who are bathed day of show. While you don't want to blow the dogs coats "open", for most young dogs it helps when competing against adult dogs to have them bathed and blown out and having a little extra body to make up for the muscle and bone they may not have yet. Bodifier helps a little, but it's still not the same as bathing the dogs and nice fluffy clean coat.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> I bathe mine every day of a show -


The difference is that you know what you're doing


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bathing and blow drying for a show isn’t that complicated, but there is some technique to properly drying a show dog. You still have to dry when you use bodifier or something else like Coat Dressing (what I use when I don’t bathe day of), so I’m guessing you do know how to dry a show dog. Lol Don’t overthink it! She’s still a puppy. Go in with no expectations and have fun with your dog. Puppies aren’t really expected to win, but it’s fun when they do!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

I have not showed a golden but a golden handler that I worked for a little bit brushed water, self rinse, and what I believe was crown royale bodifier (I think the bottle was crown royale but I'm not sure, definitely some sort of bodifier) through the coat in sections, and line dried each section with a forced air dryer, which got the dog's coat to lay nice and flat. There are also a few videos on the Blue Rose Kennels youtube channel (very well known professional handlers) on dog show grooming for goldens if you'd like to see what some pros do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megora said:


> I have a bottle somewhere - will try to get a pic....


Welp.... pulled the bottle out to take a picture, but ingredients must be top secret.  None listed on the bottle.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Megora said:


> Welp.... pulled the bottle out to take a picture, but ingredients must be top secret.  None listed on the bottle.


Am I the only one that finds that a little worrying? I guess it could be something so basic that they don't want consumers to know.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

FinnTheFloof said:


> I have not showed a golden but a golden handler that I worked for a little bit brushed water, self rinse, and what I believe was crown royale bodifier (I think the bottle was crown royale but I'm not sure, definitely some sort of bodifier) through the coat in sections, and line dried each section with a forced air dryer, which got the dog's coat to lay nice and flat. There are also a few videos on the Blue Rose Kennels youtube channel (very well known professional handlers) on dog show grooming for goldens if you'd like to see what some pros do.


 Thank you so much for the tips.


----------

